# Need advice on CZ clone (sphinx SDP)



## nijuken (Nov 27, 2020)

I have a Sphinx SDP alpha, when I pull the trigger ( while hammer is at rest and all the way down and I can create this situation by dry firing once), I hear a click at 1/16" of hammer travel ( like hammer pops out a little bit but it won't fall back, it stays in new position ) , then I hear the half cock click at about 1/4" travel , and finally the click at full cock position. I know some 1911s have three(3) positions hammers and three clicks is normal for them but I was not expecting this from a CZ clone. if you all have a SDP could you try and let me know if there is a initial click before half cock click. by the way, this SDP performs great. thanks in advance for any advice. 
side note: if I remove the slide, the first click disappears and i only have the half cock and full cock clicks


----------

